# I think this one is very beautiful



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.lovecityblog.com/2014/02/crochet-love-wrap-sweater.html


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Do I like this one! Thanks so much for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love this


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks neat. I'd like to crochet one


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Perfect for one DIL...sigh...I can't crochet!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

nitchik: The original version is knitted. Check it out! jberg


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is there a knit version please, thanks :roll: :roll:


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

If there us a knit pattern I would live that one..... Pattern location would be awesome.
Thanks


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, there. If you go to the picture for this, underneath it says "Cross My Heart Wrap." Click on that and it goes to the original site where you have to order the pattern and yarn. But if you click on "made by the gang" image it will show you ones that were made with this pattern. Looks like just a big scarf stitched up in the back. Good luck and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

jberg said:


> nitchik: The original version is knitted. Check it out! jberg


Thanks. I went back to the link above and found the knit version. It comes as a kit, for $89!
Too pricey for me though. Sigh. I'll keep my eyes open for just the pattern somewhere.

https://www.woolandthegang.com/shop/items/cross-my-heart-wrap-women/knit-your-own


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I really like this one.
I know I'm gonna make it.
Did you notice, she took it from the knit version of wool and the gang....you can get the kit for $89! Glad I can crochet!!!
Many thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

89???? That is going to be very expensive. :shock:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Yes, $89 is too much for me! It includes the yarn, but my DIL can't wear wool, or at least some wools, and I'm not willing to gamble $89 worth! She also wants things to be machine washable. No idea if this one is.
So, I will be asking them if they will consider selling the pattern. I'm willing to pay generously if they will. Otherwise, too bad!


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe you could use these free knitting patterns?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl

http://knitting.about.com/od/accessories/p/ribbed-wrap.htm

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-knit-to-live-project-sweater-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-mobius-capelet


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

I like it but just imagine sitting in church and having a 'power surge and trying to remove it....I would be all tangled up for sure..lol!!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Extremely Cute!!!!!

If you can't crochet, just knit the rectangle piece the same size and sew it like the crochet one. And use whatever yarn you want or have and save $89.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Maybe you could use these free knitting patterns?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl
> 
> ...


These are very interesting, thanks! Good alternatives.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

oannejay said:


> Extremely Cute!!!!!
> 
> If you can't crochet, just knit the rectangle piece the same size and sew it like the crochet one. And use whatever yarn you want or have and save $89.


A great idea! I was just stuck on the 'crochet thing' but with a rectangle, how could anyone go wrong! Thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Maybe you could use these free knitting patterns?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kays-tess-durbervilles-shawl
> 
> ...


Hi Marileen
Thanks a lot for the links.Soon I will be starting this project. Once again thanks for sharing.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

nitchik said:


> A great idea! I was just stuck on the 'crochet thing' but with a rectangle, how could anyone go wrong! Thanks for the confidence boost!


You need to just look at the big picture. Let me know how it goes. Good Luck!!


----------

